# Where do you get replacement pills and gels for a first aid kit?



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

I investigated my first aid kits. All came with other things. None are exactly complete but I discovered one thing. All the meds and gels where badly out of date. (except the one kit which suffered water damage, so trash)

Fusing the remaining two together I get this;

A very basic kit which would not hurt to have along. All the baind aids and other toys work. 

I just need to now replace all the basic antibiotic gels, aspirins, diuretics, laxatives and other basic meds without buying another new kit.



And yes I am going to build a better kit. I actually plan to have this one as a lesser easily accessible and a better one available.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Try amazon... you can buy boxes full of individual single "serving" packets of many of these. Of course medical supply or even someplace like Cintas has these too. Not sure on pricing, you'll have to do your own comparisons. Usually a box is 100 or 144 packets. I'm putting together a number of EDC medical tiny medical kits right now and then will use the left overs to make a few larger kits.

Just search on whatever + packet.

For example, see:

www.amazon.com/Water-Jel-Burn-Pain-Relief/dp/B0006GE5N6/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1339983331&sr=8-2&keywords=water+gel+packet

http://www.amazon.com/First-Aid-Only-Antibiotic-Ointment/dp/B000YMFW9I/ref=sr_1_1?s=hpc&ie=UTF8&qid=1339983409&sr=1-1&keywords=antibiotic+packets

and

http://www.amazon.com/Hydrocortisone-Cream-Anti-itch-144-Pkts/dp/B0006GDBH2/ref=sr_1_3?s=hpc&ie=UTF8&qid=1339983473&sr=1-3&keywords=anti+itch+packet

Of course, for a bigger kit, buying a tube is more cost effective, but for a very small kit the packets fit where a tube wouldn't and even in a little bigger kit a handful of packets may pack in better than a tube of something. You'll have to try and evaluate for yourself.

I'm hoping to have the rest of my "parts" within about a week and will post pics of my kit when I put it together.


----------



## efbjr (Oct 20, 2008)

Try the dollar stores. They have all kinds of medicines like this. Also, look for travel size stuff at drugstores.


----------



## paguy (Jun 8, 2012)

Do an internet search for medical supplies. There are many out there so hop around and get the best price.


----------



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

Red Flare and Chinook Medical both offer replacement meds in single use pacs. REI also sells small count packages of common meds and supplies - not quite as inexpensive, but a solid mail-order rep.

Red Flare allows ordering in very small or even single unit of pre-packed items. ALl have good price points vs Big Box stores.

Zee medical is found in many cities and offers FAK supplies, they offer large packages / boxes - 100 ct for example. So, buy big and share!

I have dealt with all of thee and and have had no problems.


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks everyone but I did the internet searches and failed, why I asked here. All I could find was big packs. I didn't want 144 pills for my BoB and GHB. That was all I could find.

Thank you DKRinAK Redflare seems perfect for my goal. Might even be my choice for building up my better med kit.


----------



## mtlad (Apr 12, 2010)

I scanned the labels on much of my larger bottles of "things" to add to my first aid kit, shrunk them down and reprinted them then folded them up and made a small packet using my vacuum packer... there are many things that you should have in certain kits that are not availaible in the convenient packets. In fact, I would argue that just about anything that is in a single use packet isnt for me... Also, keep in mind the vacuum packer can make your first aid kit very compact and water proof...


----------



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

mtlad said:


> I scanned the labels on much of my larger bottles of "things" to add to my first aid kit, shrunk them down and reprinted them then folded them up and made a small packet using my vacuum packer... there are many things that you should have in certain kits that are not availaible in the convenient packets. In fact, I would argue that just about anything that is in a single use packet isnt for me... Also, keep in mind the vacuum packer can make your first aid kit very compact and water proof...


May I respectfully suggest you consider rethinking that?

WHen you open a single use aspirim packet, for example, you expose only two tabs to the weather/humidity/etc - and since you use them right now, the rest of your med stash stays nice and dry/whole/complete.

Single use med packets are fully labeled by the OEM. Should you suffer the misfortune of being stopped by Officer Friendly and his trusty K-9 buddy - Ballripper, a package of "drugs" may be hard to explain, whereas single use packets - sealed - need no explination.

Liability. If you offer a med to a non-family member, the single use meds are labeled so should something go haywire, you shoould be covered - as the person taking the meds has recieved all needed information. Even if it is in tiny print.

Finally - cross contamination - meds in individual use packets don't pick up 'dust' from other meds - with possible unintended results.

Your choice - of course, just something to consider.


----------



## mtlad (Apr 12, 2010)

DKRinAK said:


> May I respectfully suggest you consider rethinking that?
> 
> WHen you open a single use aspirim packet, for example, you expose only two tabs to the weather/humidity/etc - and since you use them right now, the rest of your med stash stays nice and dry/whole/complete.
> 
> ...


I guess my quick post was a bit difficult to decipher, I respectfully agree with you, you are right and I have pretty much 'made a choice' here and these things would risk deeper investigation if law enforcement were to search my vehicle - the stuff would be for veterinary use and I would be exonerated in the end. I repack every medication in the correct allotments to handle an incident I include a shrunken version of the label and all of the manufactures recommendation off the web, prescriptions and documentation sufficient to remind me of alternative uses for the medication - this is back country make it on your own survival stuff, I do not have ANY band aids in my first aid kit - I have duct tape, super glue, suture kits and bandages. I would not carry aspirin, that is for girls, i would however carry aspirin if there were an alternative use for it, I would label it appropriately and put enough documentation with it to remind me of such alternative uses... I


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

You might want to try Moore Medical they have most anything you could need from supplies to equipment to medications of course you may need to get a Doctors authorization or prescription for some items. Hope that helps


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

I was looking at my first aid kit too and noticed the individual, foil wrapped antiseptic wipes. Not nearly enough. Amazon sells both alcohol wipes and Iodine wipes. Any thoughts on which would be better or combination of both?


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

bahramthered said:


> Thanks everyone but I did the internet searches and failed, why I asked here. All I could find was big packs. I didn't want 144 pills for my BoB and GHB. That was all I could find.


Are you prepping or just putting together a hiking, hunting, camping kit. If you are prepping buying in bulk will save you a great deal of cash and will make what you are doing now unnecessary. Just go to your stores and refill. If it does hit the fan were will you go when you need a refill? If it never hits the fan you will have saved big and have what you need on hand when you need it. Just a thought.


----------



## booter (Jan 23, 2010)

If you can buy in quantity for a better price, try to find smaller/sealed items (your surplus is a valuable trade/barter commodity).


----------



## ldmaster (Oct 10, 2008)

Buy a vacuum food storage packer, or borrow one.

I repacked nearly all my first aid kit contents by using my vacuum food storage machine and some food storage tubing. Put the stuff in, vacuum seal and it's safe from the environement til I cut it open. For some stuff I wrap it in plastic wrap so that the vacuum process wont abrade them (like tylenol). 

You can make special packs containing several different meds, reduce the size of your bandages and keep things that are water sensitive safe from corrosion. 

If you cant afford one, borrow one and go down to Bass Pro and get a box of seal a meal tubing.


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

ldmaster said:


> If you cant afford one, borrow one and go down to Bass Pro and get a box of seal a meal tubing.


Not a true vacuum seal but in a pinch I use zip lock bags and a straw or thin vacuum attachment. Insert straw or tube Zip lock bag closed around straw / tube suck the air out. When ready to seal continue to suck air out as you withdraw the straw/tube and seal. As I said not a real vacuum seal but does in a pinch or for items you need to open and reseal.


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

Having both alcohol and iodine wipes is a good idea. They are used for different things. Alcohol is good for fast acting very short duration cleaning (cleaning your tweezers before going after that splinter) and iodine for cleaning a wound. The iodine lasts longer and does not have that sting to it.

found this on another forum. credit to those posters:

http://cws-discussion-forum.33587.n3.nabble.com/Alcohol-vs-Iodine-td40373.html


----------

